# 2006 XM Christmas Line Up



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Pretty much the same as last year

103 - Holly (Replaces UPop XM 29)
104 - Holiday Traditions 
105 - Nashville Christmas (Replaces US Country XM 17)
106 - Classical Christmas (Replaces XM Pops XM 113)
107 - Special XMas

http://www.xmradio.com/holiday


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Nice nothing will be lost 

Special XMAS is cool


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

last night i had this on from 12:00am -1:am i heard alot of stuff holly sounds like the old Sunny 104.5 back in philly


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

There's also a Chanukkah channel from Dec 15 to Dec 23 only on 108. I don't know if DTV is planning to carry that channel.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

Very cool - thanks Steve.
Also remember 25 days of Christmas starts on ABC Family Dec. 1st. 
Great for the kids... and most adults


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

!5 Miniutes until Special x-mas starts up 



The other x-mas channels are up I just checked


----------



## JeffBostock (Feb 23, 2006)

pez2002 said:


> Nice nothing will be lost
> 
> Special XMAS is cool


Nothing will be lost except for UPOP...that is what's lost. Why the hell do they need to put Holly on 2 channels? (29 and 103) How about putting it on just 103 and leave 29 alone? Seriously though....5 holiday music channels??? Isn't one enough?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The issue is bandwidth, XM does not have enough bandwidth to have the Christmas channels and not preempt programming. 103 and 29 are the same channel they're just mapped to two different channel numbers, but they take up the amount of bandwidth for one channel. Same deal as the MLB, NHL and NCAA Play x Play channels where there no sports action going on, the loop is on one channel and mirrored to the rest. Just like with locals on Dish Network, you have your local channels in the 8000 or 9000 channel range then again on their OTA channel numbers. It’s one channel mapped to multiple channel numbers. 

And no one Christmas music channel is not enough.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's all good just as long as they don't make Bob Edwards sing _Kwanzaa Karols_ on 133!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Let's not forget "SPECIAL X-MAS" on Comedy channel 150 - hiliariously funny,
especially Yorgi Yorginson, Santa Lost a "Ho", and those cute little Chipmunks.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

One Christmas Carol channel is TOO much.. I still haven't recovered from hearing them all so much in the 1990s!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

djlong said:


> One Christmas Carol channel is TOO much.. I still haven't recovered from hearing them all so much in the 1990s!


I was listening to Christmas music in August on the ride down to Philadelphia. I can never get too much Christmas music, traditional or non


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Special XMas is the perfect channel for anyone who hasn't recovered from carols.

So the minimum of Christmas channels is two: Special XMas and something traditional.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I will say this - that's the one thing I've liked SO much about XM.. Those who want their particular niche can have it.. The only time 'my ox was gored' was when Music Lab went on-line-only. But they did add a channel that I liked so it evened out.

I've never been so happy to pay for something that is 70% crap


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

djlong said:


> I've never been so happy to pay for something that is 70% crap


:thats: :lol: ROTFLMAO! !rolling :lol:


----------



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

djlong said:


> I've never been so happy to pay for something that is 70% crap


IMO the 30% left over is well worth it. My taste changes just driving to work and back home and each way I find something I like. Maybe some stations I never tune to but their there if I ever want them.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Exactly!

I originally got XM for three channels, Bone Yard, Liquid Metal and Squizz. Now I listen to, The 60s, The 80s, Big Tracks, Bone Yard, BPM, Enlighten, Flight 26, Hear Music, Liquid Metal, Lucy, Squizz, The Message, Watercolors and X Country when it comes to music.


----------

